# kenwood deck



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Any thoughts on this deck
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_44370_Kenwood-KDC-BT752HD.html


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

wannabelowrider said:


> Any thoughts on this deck
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_44370_Kenwood-KDC-BT752HD.html


I have this one and LOVE IT if it helps you any... http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_48462_Kenwood-KDC-X896.html


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Brahma Brian said:


> I have this one and LOVE IT if it helps you any... http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_48462_Kenwood-KDC-X896.html


That one is nice but out of my price range. I think the one I mentioned is a good deck for the price,plus it has good ratings. I mainly want a deck with bluetooth so I don't have to carry a shit load of cds lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Which unit might be better? The kdc-bt752hd or the kdc-x696? I have my 3.5's in the dash and wanna run maybe 2-6.5 components in the kick panels and maybe 2- 6" components in the rear deck on my Regal. I know I will probably need an amp but which deck may be better? Is an excelon better?


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

I have the KIVBT901. Hands down the best Kenwood I've owned yet.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I ordered and received the bt752 but saw the excelon on crutchfeild for around the same price, after I already ordered the 752. I was just thinking about it and figured it take a while to send this one back and get my $$ refunded and order the excelon and receive it so I may as well keep the one I have.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

I bought the KDC BT945U a while back for a car I was selling. What a piece of shit... The blue tooth always
Kept disconnecting from my iPhone. I kept having to pair them up. I hated that deck. I was glad to see it go with the car. Good luck with your deck though. I hope it works out


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Aww don't say that. That makes me wanna say fuck it and send this one back. And the one you had might even be an upgrade to the one I Just got.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Would any of these be what i need to power 2 sets of component speakers?
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/cat_m22_i25_kenwood-4-channel-amplifiers.html


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Better yet. Is there an amp that I could install to power my subs as well as 2 components and 4-4" coaxials?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

that ones real nice wish i didnt sell mine i love that


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

I had the one before this and i loved it. Looks lame but looks can be deceiving


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

wannabelowrider said:


> Better yet. Is there an amp that I could install to power my subs as well as 2 components and 4-4" coaxials?


Can anyone answer this?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

gervais_85 said:


> I had the one before this and i loved it. Looks lame but looks can be deceiving


So you had the older version of the one I posted?


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Ya. Worked great just didnt look cool lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

gervais_85 said:


> Ya. Worked great just didnt look cool lol


I have yet to install mine. I'm in the process of getting some more equipment before I do so.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

wannabelowrider said:


> Any thoughts on this deck
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_44370_Kenwood-KDC-BT752HD.html


Same one I'm runnin, in two cars.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Same one I'm runnin, in two cars.


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

wannabelowrider said:


> Any thoughts on this deck
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_44370_Kenwood-KDC-BT752HD.html


Just make sure it's brand new not refurbished...refurbished is cheaper but most of the time it does not work properly


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr1v3by3 said:


> Just make sure it's brand new not refurbished...refurbished is cheaper but most of the time it does not work properly


Its band new


----------

